# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Other people being possessed.....

## Samiam6033

Last night I dreamt that my daughter was a ghost....well, she was still alive, but her corporeal body was missing so she was only in spirit. I was upset about it and wanted to talk to my mom and dad. Well, mom kept insisting that I leave the lights off, so I literally pushed her out of my way and turned on the lights. When I sat by her and demanded that she looked at me, she would only look at me with one eye. (I sort of felt like I was talking to an addict who had lapsed) Well, I finally got her to open BOTH eyes and they were different colors. One was a deep bronze and the other was a gold, very metallic looking, though. I had then moved over by my dad. Other than that, he played no part in this dream. When I saw her eyes, and the fact that her tongue was basically hanging out of her mouth (like a dog in the summer time) and she was giggling hysterically, I was pissed. Really mad. I knew that she was possessed and that what ever had her I had met before. Anyway, I jumped on her and started beating her up trying to exorcise this thing out of her. 

What prompted me to post about this is that this isn't the first time that I've had a dream like this. I've dreamt of my oldest brother being possessed. In that dream he was in a room and was writing on the wall in huge letters ( I don't remember the message). I've also dreamt about a little boy that I don't even know. He was violent, though. Also, in another dream, my friend and I were "cleansing" a house that was possessed and the entity ended up possessing all three of my kids.

In all the dreams, though, I'm the one that's called to rid them of this entity. Which is totally not me...I'm actually a bit of a chicken. ::D:  I won't even watch or read anything horror-like because I'll take it to bed with me for weeks. lol

Anyway, any help would be wonderful. Also if you need more info, just ask. 

Thanks!!!

----------


## IrisRavenstar

Hi Samiam,

Could it simply be that your daughter sometimes has temper tantrums or something that make you feel as if she is acting as if she's been possessed, so that it comes out more descriptively in your dreams?  Dreams tend to exaggerate things that are happening in daytime, especially things we might be glossing over and not really fully responding to, in order to get our attention.  Maybe your older brother was doing the same thing, acting out as if possessed.  And even the child you don't know, might be a kid you saw acting out in the grocery store or something.  Kids do often act that way.  I'm worried about my dog Lily... since we turned off the A/C when it got cooler, she will NOT stop racing to the living room window and barking her head off at everything in the street that moves.  She's driving me crazy!  And that makes me think she's possessed!  She's now having a time out in her crate!  Anyway, I think it's probably something like that, and you are wishing your daughter would gain a bit more self-control, as I do with Lily.  You can't really beat them up, but I get that sometimes, you'd like to!  Time out is a good way to help them gain control, I think.  Maybe a special corner spot to sit in with "Green Eggs and Ham?"   :smiley:

----------


## Samiam6033

Actually, it's my mother in the dream that's possessed.

My daughter was in a spirit form...which actually I think what you said about her still might apply. She's 11 and is very much turning into her own person. So, I guess to me it's like she's vanishing. (although, if I open her blinds too early on the weekend, I swear her head comes off her shoulders and rotates. hehe) Anyway, in the dream, that's the only part she played.

Oh, and it's funny that you mention your little furbaby being in time out. So is mine. She's a very curious kitty and I'm icing some cookies and won't stay off of my table, so she's shut away for a bit, also. I think the weather and out of the ordinary events (like me actually baking, lol) affects animals like it does kids. They get a little out of wack.

Thanks for the input!

----------


## jacalonzo

umm thats very iteresting my names juan im from MN nd latly iv been having weird deams my anyway one day i was at school nd i was doing this project about suicide and i was lookin at some pictures then i saw this suicide note i read it nd i got a weird feeling and that night i had i dream i was in a drak rook with one light swinging around and i just see my girlfriend and her little brother screaming. the were going through exercism. they were possessed. i woke up at two nd i looked around in my room nd everything was dark it felt like someing else was in the room. i had to go back to bed. nd i freaked out. but i did. i tell people about it and nobody really says anything about it. i was wondering if you foung anbything about your dream you could tell me please it would be nice. thanks -juan

----------


## Samiam6033

I never did recieve any answers here on this forum. My daughter did come to me crying a couple of months later. She told me about weird voices telling her to do mean things, and if she didn't they would harm us (her family). This was in real life. I don't want to scare you, because a lot of dreams are simply our subconcious replaying what has happened during the day. Something that bothered you or made you very happy. And, they can come out in our dreams in the oddest ways. But, in this case, my dreams were warnings of sorts. Something had attached itself to my daughter for what ever reason. To sum it up, I contacted a very spiritual friend of mine. By her instruction, my daughter and I did a 'cleansing' on my home. Then we lit some candles and prayed to the Archangel Michael to come in a bless and protect our family. Ask for protection, also ask that what ever negative that's in the house/room to be taken away from you. I'm not sure your religious preference, but angels transmute all religions and walks of life. Now, it's been over a year, and my daughter is happy. She's fun to be around (most of the time) and she's centered and healthy. She has just won a national leadership award, is an honor student, and isn't afraid to offer help to who ever needs it. I think having that experience has helped her grow, but also realizing that she had parent's who supported her and didn't just dismiss it. I hope that you find what you need. Google was wonderful in helping me.

----------

